# Strange display on boot



## Pakito (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi,
I'm a newbie on FreeBSD (in the past, I'v just make a FreeBSD install on a old laptop in 2004 to test !!!)

Well, as you see on the picture bellow it's impossible to see something. The install was okay and the boot menu too.
I installed both 12.1 and 11.3 but it make any difference.

My computer is an Acer aspire V5-131 dual core, intel graphics family (no numbers!)

I try to change the mode on boot menu (0, 1, 2) no difference.

thanks for your help

p.


----------



## George (Apr 23, 2020)

Yikes. Nice view. 

For troubleshooting, I would do this: In the boot menu, use option 3 (Escape to loader prompt).

Then try some settings, then type "boot".

Settings I would try are:
`set hw.vga.textmode=1`

Or:
`set kern.vty=sc`

Not sure if this helps though.


----------



## Pakito (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for your help.
This one "set hw.vga.textmode=1" make any difference and with "set kern.vty=sc " it stop here (see bellow)


----------



## getopt (Apr 24, 2020)

In 2003 there was no UEFI but good old BIOS booting. What did you choose to install?


----------



## Pakito (Apr 24, 2020)

No, the computer where the distribution was installed is more and less recent... about 2013. So the install was made in UEFI...


----------

